# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  Cacti

## paravoid

Τέρμα πια στα MRTG, τέρμα στο mrtg.cfg, στο cfgmaker και στο indexmaker.
Ήρθε το Cacti!
Με RRDTool Backend και τρελό frontend, το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα έτ.
Υπάρχει και έκδοση για Windows.

http://www.raxnet.net/products/cacti/

ΥΓ. Για κατόχους Debian, apt-get install mysql-server cacti (εκτός αν έχετε ήδη κάπου αλλού mysql-server)

----------


## jabarlee

θα το δοκιμάσω σήμερα  ::

----------


## koki

Πιφ.. παλιό  ::  (ε έπρεπε να το πω)

----------


## Brat3

Η ώρα που σου παίρνει να το κάνεις configure για μεγάλα δίκτυα/πολλά Interfaces δεν συγκρίνεται με τπτ με τα υπόλοιπα που προανέφερες...είναι καλό για να βλέπεις 1-2 θερμοκρασίες....αλλά μέχρι εκεί...
Καλό κουράγιο  :: 

αν θες custom RRD graphs δοκίμασε το: 
http://net.doit.wisc.edu/~plonka/RRGrapher/

----------


## jabarlee

καλά, η έκδοση που βάζει με apt-get install είναι 2 ετών παλιά... πάμε για τις κλασσικές μεθόδους εγκατάστασης

----------


## jabarlee

για όσους έχουν dc++ 0.403:
linux version
magnet :: xt=urn:tree:tiger:XMKHVIUAARE7HPXLGZGRR5DQZVXCKBTEMWSPMRI&xl=986785&dn=cacti-0.8.5a.tar.gz

windows version
magnet :: xt=urn:tree:tiger:2DIBQG2DKMKNPPJDLIE27GULTOOCR2TS2VNKEAQ&xl=1071380&dn=cacti-0.8.5a.zip

----------


## JS

> καλά, η έκδοση που βάζει με apt-get install είναι 2 ετών παλιά... πάμε για τις κλασσικές μεθόδους εγκατάστασης


Μόνο για τους κατόχους stable.
Οι άλλοι έχουν την τελευταία  :: 
testing (web): Frontend to rrdtool for monitoring systems and services
0.8.5a-6: alpha arm hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc s390 sparc

----------


## Achille

Θα πρότεινα να κάνετε λίγο υπομονή, εντός του μηνός αναμένεται να βγει σε release το debian sarge, και σε κάθε περίπτωση να αποφύγετε να κάνετε compile πακέτα με το χέρι, γιατί θα έχετε προβλήματα στην αναβάθμιση.

Αν βιάζεστε τόσο πολύ, μπορείτε να μεταβείτε από τώρα στο sarge, το οποίο είναι αρκετά stable (τρέχει στον router του cslab, και στο server μου) με τα γνωστά πακέτα του repository μας να λειτουργούν κανονικά.

----------


## pavlidisd

Έχει κανείς ιδέα γιατί μου βγάζει έτσι τα γραφήματα?(κοινώς δεν τα βγάζει καθόλου?)

----------


## CyberFreak

την ίδια ερώτηση με τον pavlidisd. Δεν βγάζει τα γραφήματα ...

----------


## dfragos

Αν δεν τα φτιάξεις σωστά, εννοείται οτι δεν τα βγάζει....

----------


## traff21

Ελεγξε αν στα processes τρεχει ο snmpd (snmpd -a -d -V). Βεβαιωσου οτι στο Configuration -> Settings -> General τα SNMP Utility Version και SNMP Version ανταποκρινονται στις εκδοσεις που εχεις εγκατεστημενες. Ακομα το SNMP Community πρεπει να ειναι το ιδιο με αυτο που εχεις δηλωμενο στο snmpd.conf. Επιπλεον στο Configuration -> Settings -> Path δες αν εχεις βαλει τα σωστα path για τα binary αρχεια που ζητα το cacti. (snmpwalk, snmpget,rrdtool,php). Ακομα πρεπει να φτιαξεις και ενα crontab το οποιο καθε λιγη ωρα θα εκτελει: php poller.php (π.χ */1 * * * * php /var/www/htdocs/cacti-0.8.6b/poller.php > /dev/null 2>&1)

----------


## CyberFreak

τα έχω κανει αυτά ... αλλα τπτ ...

----------


## zlimvos

Σε αντιστοιχο προβλημα εφταιγε ο webserver. Συγκεκριμενα ετρεχα iplanet, και οταν εκανα ινστολ φρεσκο apache και το γυρισα εκει, επειξε μια χαρα.

Επισης να αναφερω για τους κατοχους cisco την πολυ πολυ ενδιαφερουσα υποστηριξη του nbar, για γραφηματα με το traffic σας (π.χ. σε επιπεδο πρωτοκολλου).

Rgrds

----------

